# 922 VS. 722-S



## man215

Can someone tell me the difference between the new Dish 922 and 722-S DVR? I plan on coming home to Dish and want to get the best DVR. I would like to know a list of differences between the two or maybe there is a site I could go to that would explain the differences.....Thanks, Mark.


----------



## Brandon428

The 922 will have
Bigger HDD
SlingBox Built-in
Completely new GUI
Full internet browser
Overall way better than the 722 with all its new features IMHO.

The 922 won't be coming out for a while though. The 722 is great. I currently have one and couldn't be happier. If your switching to Dish now get a 722 and when the 922 comes out upgrade.


----------



## RickDee

I don't believe I heard of a 722-S. There is a 722k coming out with an OTA module that gives you 2 OTA tuners. Is that what you're thinking about?


----------



## dish_n3t

RickDee said:


> I don't believe I heard of a 722-S. There is a 722k coming out with an OTA module that gives you 2 OTA tuners. Is that what you're thinking about?


There is not a 722-S. Yes, there is a 722K with an OTA module


----------



## dish_n3t

man215 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the new Dish 922 and 722-S DVR? I plan on coming home to Dish and want to get the best DVR. I would like to know a list of differences between the two or maybe there is a site I could go to that would explain the differences.....Thanks, Mark.


922 is not gonna be out soon but its like a portable DVR. Its got a tuner, monitor, sling box and all the stuff.


----------



## Brandon428

The 922 doesn't have a monitor and its to big to me to call it portable.


----------



## dish_n3t

Brandon428 said:


> The 922 doesn't have a monitor and its to big to me to call it portable.


I'm really sorry. To err is human, isnt it? I got confused with a Dtv receiver.


----------



## Brandon428

No big deal. I just didn't want man215 to get confused. Don't worry about it though I make mistakes all the time.


----------



## BobaBird

"722s" was an early concept name for the receiver now known as the ViP922. It is based on the ViP722k.


----------



## man215

Yes, That is the one.


----------



## RickDee

man215 said:


> Can someone tell me the difference between the new Dish 922 and 722-S DVR?


If the 722S was the early concept for the 922, then how is anyone supposed to elaborate on the differences since neither are actually in anyone's hands for comparison?


----------

